# What food do you refuse to eat?



## Thalassa

milti said:


> I'm a super picky eater. I avoid:
> 
> -meat, seafood, fish, I've been brought up as a vegetarian, so I anyway avoid those
> -cauliflower
> -tomatoes, I just hate the texture (unless raw like in a salad)
> -onions, I absolutely detest onions
> -milk with the cream on top *shudder*
> -yolk of the egg - I don't mind if it's scrambled or in an omlette or something but I refuse to eat sunny sides and the yolk part of a hard-boiled egg
> -overcooked or sticky rice... I hate rice to be sticky. I use as little water as I can!
> -instant noodles
> -lots more stuff


Would a shorter list be of what you actually will eat?


----------



## Thalassa

Bluity said:


> Salad dressing. It's practically mayonnaise and oil. And croutons are just stale bread with seasoning. I looked up recipes to make my own and decided to just do without.


You'd hate me. I'm one of those people who loves mayonnaise. I dip fries in it and if I go get a turkeyburger from Fatburger I actually dip my burger in it. 

I also love ranch. Not that crap in a bottle, but homemade or fresh in a restaurant and on a salad bar.


----------



## milti

fourtines said:


> Would a shorter list be of what you actually will eat?


Probably. :tongue:
I'm an incredibly poor eater. Sometimes I go all day without eating because why not. 
I can't do without lots of cocoa/tea though. My vice is caffeine.


----------



## Sina

Most raw vegetables (esp. the leafy green ones, raw onions, radish and tomatoes)
Pizza that's heavy on the cheese, I don't like most cheeses, esp the fast food variety. i love vegan pizza. I have trouble digesting cheese.
Okra (ew), Aubergines 
Organ meat
anything soaked in blood (dried blood is ok [think blood sausage])
that Phillipino dish were the egg is eaten whole, with a partially formed chicken still inside. It's a delicacy I believe, but it's a bit too creepy for my taste.
Insects (Yes, I travel a hell lot. People expect me to chomp down crickets and shit because I am so very 'adventurous' but no thanks lol.)


----------



## Siren

There are tons of things I just don't like to eat. But some things I like but refuse to eat are ice cream, doughnuts, anything fried, beef.


----------



## Perhaps

- canned vegetables
- mayo
- hfcs whenever possible
- most sugar substitutes
- various dyes
- chawanmushi
- macaroni salad
- raw cabbage
- anything soggy/gelatinous 
- most candies
- liver, intestines, etc.
- okra
- most things that have been deep fried
- eggplant 
- hot fries (the snack food)
- mulberries (ate too many as a kid)


----------



## mushr00m

No lamb, other animals insides like kidneys etc. Caviar. Black pudding. Steak. I was brought up vegan which explains a lot what I have little tolerance for many meat products.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Mushr00ms. :tongue:


Also porridge. I cannot eat it without gagging.


----------



## nádej

There are a million and one things I refuse to eat, but one that hasn't yet been mentioned (unless I missed it) is sauerkraut. My grandma used to force me to eat it as a kid and I used to just cry about it because I hate it so much.

Also refuse to eat Taco Bell because I just refuse.


----------



## Sarin

What I eat or don't eat depends on the phase I'm in at the moment... bulking for mass or cutting to lose fat.

But I generally don't eat microwave dinners, candy and fried snacks like hamburgers.
I also try to avoid softdrinks and energy drinks because they contain too much sugar and I'm cutting down on caffeïne (although I will NEVER give up my cup of coffee in the morning).


----------



## Bluity

fourtines said:


> You'd hate me. I'm one of those people who loves mayonnaise. I dip fries in it and if I go get a turkeyburger from Fatburger I actually dip my burger in it.
> 
> I also love ranch. Not that crap in a bottle, but homemade or fresh in a restaurant and on a salad bar.


Nah, I used to love mayonnaise. I'd slather that stuff on my burgers. One time I actually used it as dressing for a salad, cuz you know, the mixed greens would _clearly _outweigh the bad stuff in the mayo.

Then I actually looked at the back. 15% fat for a teaspoon? And the ingredients were pretty much just eggs and oil?

So I took it out my diet. I mean, I still love the stuff (if someone gave me a burger with mayo I'm going to wolf that sucka down), but I don't buy it so I don't get tempted. I hardly noticed it's gone.


----------



## All in Twilight

Boss said:


> that Phillipino dish were the egg is eaten whole, with a partially formed chicken still inside. It's a delicacy I believe, but it's a bit too creepy for my taste.


Balut→Filipino: duck embryo in egg


----------



## Aslynn

-Meat
-anything with excessive amounts of cheese, or cheese by itself
-anything that tastes too strongly of butter
-overly processed foods that could be made just as easily at home (salad dressing, instant oatmeal, etc)


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Meat of any kind. Beef, chicken, fish, pork, turkey, etc. etc. etc.

I've floundered back and forth between being vegetarian and... I guess 'omnivorous' for years, since about middle school. I don't have much support in my family, who insists that we need animal proteins to be healthy, and, when all else fails tells me "The Bible says God put certain animals here for us to eat," which kind of kills any sort of real thought and honest reasoning that could possibly be done. 

I don't really like the taste of most meats, anyway, and finding meats that actually taste good seems to be near impossible right now, and I think that's due to the industrialized fattening process. 

After doing some research on my own about what is and isn't healthy and watching a ton of documentaries on obesity, health, farming, the USDA / the Food Pyramid in relation to obesity and subsidies and genetic modification of plants, as well as pesticides and disease, I've come to the conclusion that I'm not ok with how the animals are treated. Giving cows corn because it's cheap and gets them fat quickly, but also makes them ill and gives them ulcers and ton of antibiotics to fend of the issues created by their keeping situation which causes a whole host of other health problems, and keeping them alive just long enough that they get pudgey but don't die on their own and not allowing them space enough to do what they naturally do is not ok, and is, in my opinion abusive and cruel, and to me "Well, we're just going to kill it soon," isn't a good enough reason to abuse something. 

On that same token, I'm not comfortable with the fact that a living, breathing thing was slaughtered just so I could eat. It's just not ok to me. I don't like how they're kept, or killed. That's enough for me to eliminate meat from my diet, right there. 

On the health side, lab tests on mice (which I don't like either, but I can do nothing about that, so I may as well look at the results if I think they will benefit me) have shown that cancer is exasperated heavily by animal proteins. Cancer and obesity run in my family, and I would like to avoid both, so, animal proteins are out of my diet.



Dairy is going to take a massive hit later this year. I won't eliminate it completely, but I'm going to probably cut it down by 3/4.



Artificial sweeteners, especially those made from corn, including refined sugar, as much as possible.

I wholely believe that the way we grow, subsidize, distribute and process foods right now is killing us. Unnatural sugars are right behind meats in my opinion of unhealthy foods, and they're in everything. 



Bananas, tomatoes, mushrooms, sour cream, yogurt and cottage cheese. I don't have long drawn out reasons for that, I just hate them. Tomatoes, I can tolerate those sometimes in sauces or something, but as a general rule, I think they're disgusting.


----------



## Shahada

I'm one of the least picky eaters out there probably, I love food too much to limit myself and I'll try almost anything. I have a weird hang up with corn though. It's fine in stuff, and I like corn on the cob, but if you put it on a plate all by itself it really grosses me out. This also goes for other little roundish things all by themselves, like peas or black eyed peas. If they're sitting in a sauce or are part of a soup or something, fine. But put a bunch of little round squishy things on the plate all by themselves and I can't do it...I think its a texture/visual thing.


----------



## ester62

Sugar. I gave up sugar 2 years ago


----------



## Aqualung

I can't stand raw onions. Nasty taste, nasty fumes & my stomach can't digest them so they make me vomit. Yeah I tried eating raw onions once because they're healthy. Also I gave up meat, chicken, fish & dairy products a few weeks ago on the recommendation of my doctor. Eggs, not sure if they're on the list, I'll have to remember to ask him. Haven't had any though.


----------



## kiskadee

Aside from things that I just don't like the taste of (this would be a very, very long list were I to include those ):

-Mushrooms, because I'm mycophobic
-Soda and other acidic drinks- I'll drink them sometimes, but I've been cutting down on them a lot for the sake of dental health
-Any meat that still resembles the body part of the animal
-Beef that still has any pink in it
-I _love_ pizza, but I can only eat a few slices of it at a time because when I eat tons of it to the point of being really full, it makes me think of this one time when I ate way too much pizza one night and threw it all up the next morning, and then I start to feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## dreamermiki

simply: organs.
really i can't stand those! >.<


----------



## daydr3am

I refuse to eat anything from Five Guys. I don't like eating food that's half grease and is likely to give me a heart attack. Lol. I'm unhealthy enough for being a vegetable hater; I don't need to make my situation worse!


----------



## RaidenPrime

Banana chips. I love them so much. But the ones I've been eating lately...It smells like dog crap in the bag. But the chips taste great. Yet the bag smell is too much.


----------



## Laney

Organ meats and chickpeas.


----------



## ThatName

-clam chowder
-brussels sprouts
-black eye peas
-mussels
-caviar
-lobster


----------



## Death Persuades

Anything that's still alive...


----------



## nevermore

1) Wheat, because it's addictive and cutting it out helps me manage my weight a little easier. (I will indulge very occasionally though, like when there's nothing else to eat at all or I don't want to offend someone)

2) Avocados, because both in taste and texture (and normally I don't even care about texture when it comes to food) they are repulsive. (I also make an exception here - a little bit in sushi is subtler than eating it straight or in guacamole, and the other ingredients sometimes drown out the taste of it).


----------



## geekofalltrades

McDonalds

Any type of squash. Squash is the devil's fruit.


----------



## Chamberlain

- Oysters and sea urchins. I'll just stare at them, they might stare back at me, but I'll never eat one.
- Fishes that still have bones. I can eat a whole raw salmon on my own, but if I ever find a single bone, dinner's over.
- Fennel, turnips, chickpeas. They're a huge no-no in my list.
- Salad, if it's not washed properly and I find an insect, I'll probably start weeping silently over my plate.
- Durian. Just typing its name makes me want to cry.
- Meat organs, with the exception of foie gras. I loOove foie gras.
- Blue cheese

I also rarely eat fruits on their own, but give me a good cake/pie/jam/ice cream recipe and I'll eat fruits willingly. Other than that, I eat pretty much everything.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Beets, asparagus, brussle sprouts, and red cabbage, top my list. I'll give just about anything a try.


----------



## Lilac_wine

I love and will try almost anything! 

Organ meats tho or pigs displayed at a pig roasts :shocked: *Hurl*


----------



## Snakecharmer

Oh boy.

I won't eat:
Mayonnaise
Lamb
Veal
Deer
Organ meats
Link sausages
Hot dogs
Seafood of any kind
Insects
Processed fake meat - I avoid processed "food" of any kind, though
Mushrooms
Brussels sprouts
Peas
Corn off the cob (on the cob is awesome, though)
Gravy


----------



## Siggy

Forgot about the Frankenfood like McDonalds

Adding:

Turkey bacon 
hot dogs, parts is parts
deli meats
blue cheese
beef unless its grass fed. So I am eating pastured pork from the farm up the road


Gosh I love Brussels Sprouts


----------



## petite libellule

I gave up blueberry scones from Starbucks as my New Years resolution and I REFUSE to eat bacon


----------



## Elsewhere1

I adhere to a strictly kosher diet so absolutely NO pork or seafood or anything that is considered "unclean".


----------



## Devin87

The only food I absolutely refuse to eat is mushrooms. I've just got a mental block against them. My college roommate once made a bet with me to buy dinner if I ate a mushroom. I chewed it twice and started gagging and had to spit it out and ended up having to buy.


----------



## INFantP

ate too much black chocolate as a kid, god sick, and didn't eat black or brown chocolate for about 8 years
I still prefer white chocolate :3


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

Lettuce... I know I really should, but I can't force it down. I literally vomited when someone decided to put it on a taco and give it to me.


----------



## RoughEstimate

Anything with a heartbeat. 2 months strong. 
I'm never going back.


----------



## MsBossyPants

I'm a vegan, but tofurky? Thanks, but no.


----------



## LexiFlame

I do not eat raisins, raw tomatoes, raw onions, or ketchup. Other than that, anything. Even like turtle, jellyfish, snails, ostriches. I'm cool with those as long as they're ketchup free.


----------



## Proteus

raisins
olives
mushrooms
tofu
peanut butter by itself (it's fine in baked goods)
white wine 
apple juice
root beer
mayonaise


----------



## gatsby

Calamari. Okra. And Peas. Peas... X(


----------



## Muxoe

I will eat almost anything, but I hate onions. Too bad they're everywhere.


----------



## Kito

Gravy. I've never even tried it but I refuse to for some reason.


----------



## Jwing24

Not very picky, but many organs and body parts I would not touch.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno

As of right now, flesh of another animal.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Eerie said:


> Beats
> Tripe
> Tongue
> Feet
> Caviar
> Turtle
> Frog
> Goat
> Squirrel
> Snails
> Head cheese (shudders)
> And I'd rather not eat Turkey. It's gross.
> 
> in terms of not eating because of health - sweets. Sugary foods in general. I avoid those as much as possible. And most breads. I eat a little now and then but for the most part I stay away. I don't eat pasta of any kind either.


Not tongue?! Beef tongue tastes how you wish pot roast would... and pot roast is already pretty stinkin good! And goat is America's next livestock in the culinary community.


----------



## SoulShield

Donkey sausage...again. Don't ask.


----------



## Red Panda

soft drinks, I've stopped drinking since I was 12 or so, so about 11 years
rabbit because I had a pet bunny
coca cola, I never ever liked it
McDonalds, it's complete trash
and stuff like snails, mussels etc. especially if they are still alive...
and I don't ever want to eat foie gras


----------



## Eerie

Premium G said:


> Not tongue?! Beef tongue tastes how you wish pot roast would... and pot roast is already pretty stinkin good! And goat is America's next livestock in the culinary community.


I like goats too much. And tongue, it's just a ewww knowing what it is sort of situation. It could taste like heaven, wouldn't care.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Eerie said:


> I like goats too much. And tongue, it's just a ewww knowing what it is sort of situation. It could taste like heaven, wouldn't care.


But, leave it to knowledgeable individuals who can prepare such outlandish items and you will find... Hey, it even looks like pot roast once it is cleaned and prepared! 

:wink:

I'm not trying to be that guy, I just enjoy food too much not to evangelize.


----------



## Dragearen

Any form of meat/seafood (except bear or smoked/fresh salmon)
Mushrooms
Okra
Goat/sheep milk/cheese, such as brie
Extremely sharp cheese, such as bleu
Maybe nado? I have never tried it, but from what I hear I don't want to
Raw salmon eggs... Never doing that one again.

But I definitely will never give up seitan. Especially in its most amazing form, tanpops.


----------



## VioletTru

A condiment that I strongly dislike is mayonnaise. Just the texture is disgusting. I wouldn't mind it as much if it was cleverly mixed in with other stuff, though.

I've also never been a fan of eggplant, for some reason.


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine

I avoid anything that is not organic or that has wheat in it.


----------



## birdsintrees

I'm trying to cut out as much yeast and sugar as possible. (which sucks because I really enjoy baking deserts and making my own bread)

I don't eat cheese except for mozarella and cream cheese or if it's melted and not so..eh.. pungent. 

I don't eat overly sour or bitter foods.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

mayonnaise, mustard, ketchup, radishes, horseradish, hot peppers, olives, imitation cheese, endive lettuce, iceberg lettuce, veal, liver, fast food hamburgers, fried fish, fried doughnuts, diet soda, coffee, black licorice, raw seafood


----------



## Cher Zee

I gave up donuts for the new year. Too easy to run through that Dunkin Donuts drive through on the way to work.


----------



## Mind Swirl

I usually can't stand dishes with meat and fruit or vegetables with fruit. I love fruit by itself, but not mixed in things. No Hawaiian skewers with pork and pineapple chunks. No cranberry sauce touching meat or potatoes during holidays. No salad with balsamic and orange slices. Also, coconuts and bananas. I haven't had a banana in probably 10 years.

Health-wise I refuse to eat pork rinds. I don't think I've ever had a pork rind, anyway. They seem unappealing in so many ways.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Cucumbers. They're just so awkward and pointless and I _hate _the aftertaste.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

kaleidoscope said:


> cucumbers. They're just so awkward and pointless and i _hate _the aftertaste.


not pointless... Pickles!


----------



## Aslynn

Glad to see I'm not the only person who dislikes cheese. Most people are shocked when I tell them.


----------



## How Do You KNOW

This thread is really pissing me off. All of my favorite foods have been mentioned.
Liver. The on thing I will never ever be able to eat without gagging is (beef) liver.
There are plenty of things I won't eat, but I _can't_ eat liver.


----------



## Aubbs

Turtles. Yes, turtles. I am a lover of meat but I could never eat a cute turtle.


----------



## Amore

No internal organs, weird outside animal body parts and SPAM. x_x


----------



## JoanCrawford

American Cheese. Blaugh. :frustrating:


----------



## surgery

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> chicken innards, any animal's eyeballs, chicken feet, testicles, any live animals, bugs


haha, I've eaten 4 out 6 of these (and like it all except for the fish eyeball) but i just can't handle mayonnaise or mustard. EW


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

surgery said:


> haha, I've eaten 4 out 6 of these (and like it all except for the fish eyeball) but i just can't handle mayonnaise or mustard. EW


where are you from?


----------



## surgery

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> where are you from?


I've lived my whole life in America. But, I studied abroad in China, which is where I ate fried scorpion, a fish eye and something called bitter melon (this is actually the worst food I've ever tasted). My Chinese friends also introduced me to chicken hearts, gizzards and feet; they're actually all really good, imo.


----------



## brittauzenne

Like surgery, I do not like mayonnaise or mustard, never have never will UNLESS its in tuna where its not really like the kind you're putting on a sandwich just for the heck of its thats like totally different. But ya. Im not fond of most condiments. Oh, I would NEVER eat tartar sauce *gag* Im not fond of creamy sauces in general. It took me all the way into my adult years to warm up to stuff like pesto sauce and the other popular white sauce that goes on pasta, cant rmr the name right now.


----------



## 3053

i eat vegan primarily for ethical reasons but to be honest i think meat is gross. it's a dead animal, it doesn't translate as food in my head - nor does dairy, that's just pus. And an egg is a chicken period. It just makes no sense to me to eat other species and their by products


----------



## Zasha

Whaaat  Why oh why. american cheese is the best!


----------



## Zasha

Anyway I don't eat seafood it's just gross and I try to eat minimum pork because all that stuff is bad for you.


----------



## Mulberries

Meat, eggs, eggplant, beets.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Avocado, garlic, tomato, tuna, internal organs (squeamish), onions in excess...

How many people did I offend?

:laughing:


----------



## Aubbs

Mayonnaise...


----------



## Baby Spidey

Aubbs said:


> Mayonnaise...



I hate mayonnaise so much! 

It's hard to think of which foods I wouldn't eat, so the only animal that popped up in my head were cats. I would never eat cats _or_ dogs. I heard in the Philippines they eat guinea pigs, and I'm not sure if I would try it...


----------



## Aubbs

Empress said:


> I hate mayonnaise so much!
> 
> It's hard to think of which foods I wouldn't eat, so the only animal that popped up in my head were cats. I would never eat cats _or_ dogs. I heard in the Philippines they eat guinea pigs, and I'm not sure if I would try it...



I would! Those obnoxious things deserve it.


----------



## Acton

Well!!We should be eat the energetic and healthier foods.
Just i refuse to eat these foods.
-Undercooked eggs
-Overcooked peas
-Meat (I'm a vegetarian)
-Broccoli
-Snails
-Sushi
-Clams
-Lobster
-Turnip....


----------



## Afruabarkio

Vegetables haha


----------



## MinShady

Ginger and onions and many other foods lol


----------



## Devalight

Eggs - scrambled, fried, etc. are just disgusting. I don't even want to look at them, much less eat them.

There are many foods I don't like a lot, but will eat. 

I have never eaten many of the organ meats, and probably would not try them.


----------



## Jane the Ripper

KilljoyKoala said:


> I hated it!
> I haven't tried pig ears, but I've heard their delicious.
> Fried blood doesn't even seem plausible.. It's a liquid, how do you fry it?
> Placenta? Most animals eat the placenta. How do they preserve it?


Strictly speaking blood is not purely a liquid. It turns into a messy goop when fried. You can make sausages, pancakes, and soups. 

Placenta eating is in regards to human females. That bloody sack that falls out when the kid is pulled out. It is very nutritious. It makes me think, would you be great enough to eat the placenta you've been swimming in (taken into consideration if it has been preserved for future eating)? I wouldn't.

But I must say, go forth and try an ear. I love them very much, so much in fact that I'd like to know what mines taste like.


----------



## 3053

Red Panda said:


> irresponsible farming doesn't mean milk is pus, you can find milk from responsible farmers like biological, or free range or something else that might exist in US (im not from there anyway)
> oh I thought you meant "the end" when u said period
> well, so what if it's their eggs, it's not like they need them, they're gonna go to waste



I'm not from the U.S. either. 
Well how much of these "responsible" farmers is there in relation to the "irresponsible"? I'm not going to spam this thread with links, but if you're willing to do some research you will see just fair and kind these organic/free range/kosher etc. farmers really are to their animals.
I worked on an organic farm in France last Summer and it's clear that a profit is the main concern. 
As for the eggs, these chickens are induced to produce more eggs than they would naturally in most situations, even stuff you find "free range", eg. a bunch of birds confined in a pen is apparently okay instead of factory farming? :dry:
Again as I said, I don;t want to derail the thread but if you are interest in the quality of your food (and ethics) you can easily do some research


----------



## Red Panda

NeonBomb said:


> I'm not from the U.S. either.
> Well how much of these "responsible" farmers is there in relation to the "irresponsible"? I'm not going to spam this thread with links, but if you're willing to do some research you will see just fair and kind these organic/free range/kosher etc. farmers really are to their animals.
> I worked on an organic farm in France last Summer and it's clear that a profit is the main concern.
> As for the eggs, these chickens are induced to produce more eggs than they would naturally in most situations, even stuff you find "free range", eg. a bunch of birds confined in a pen is apparently okay instead of factory farming? :dry:
> Again as I said, I don;t want to derail the thread but if you are interest in the quality of your food (and ethics) you can easily do some research


I understand being against eating animals and their products because of how they are farmed, and I'm not against it. But there are solutions to this, up to an extent, and depending on how much you are willing, like for example having your own chickens for eggs (and meat perhaps), a goat or two for milk, etc., which is something I plan on doing in the future. I've seen on TV about cow farming in my country and it is not so vicious as it is in other countries, but of course one can't know for sure always. That's why I want to have my own animals one day.


----------



## Promethea

Cornbread. Fuck that shit.


----------



## twoofthree

corn. wheat and mushrooms


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Promethea said:


> Cornbread. Fuck that shit.


You would not survive here in the South, Cardassian!


----------



## Antipode

Spinach!


----------



## Promethea

Premium G said:


> You would not survive here in the South, Cardassian!


Rofl! You don't know how right you are. I grew up there, moved up north. lol XD


----------



## koalaroo

Promethea said:


> Cornbread. Fuck that shit.


It gets stuck in my throat and I nearly choke on it. There seems to be no way to make it moist. So, yeah, fuck cornbread and cornbread muffins (nastiest tasting muffin in the world.)


----------



## Who

It's rare for me to drink anything that isn't water. Soda and juice are usually too sweet; both make me feel nauseous after drinking them and don't even taste particularly good anyway, so I see no reason to drink them. Coffee is quite possibly the worst thing I have ever tasted in my entire life. After seeing alcohol ruin so many family members' lives, I haven't even thought about trying it. Tea and apple cider are the rare drinks that earn my approval and even then, I can't say I drink either too regularly.

I could never stand chicken and dumplings. Growing up in the south, I've been confronted with this dreadful dish more times than I'd like. I think my problem lies in the dumplings. Soggy grains have always felt slimy and disgusting to me.

I have also had an aversion to asparagus for about as long as I can remember, but I think that has to do with choking on it the first time I tried it and thus I associate it with asphyxiation.

I am also perplexed at how people can stand eating pancakes. It's kind of like I said with the soda and juice thing, anything that's too sweet just makes me feel nauseous when I eat them. Plus they aren't even filling.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Avocado and celery. Maaaan, I hate them both so so much. 

I tried SO HARD to like celery because it's well known to be ridiculously low calorie, and seeing that I have anorexia that kind of thing is a big deal. But no. I hate it. Bleugh.

And I don't know what it is about avocado but I've never liked it. I dislike the texture and the taste.


----------



## Promethea

koalaroo said:


> It gets stuck in my throat and I nearly choke on it. There seems to be no way to make it moist. So, yeah, fuck cornbread and cornbread muffins (nastiest tasting muffin in the world.)


Makes me feel like I'm eating sand.. and the sweet kind is just -weird-, and wrong.


----------



## Conclusion

koalaroo said:


> It gets stuck in my throat and I nearly choke on it. There seems to be no way to make it moist. So, yeah, fuck cornbread and cornbread muffins (nastiest tasting muffin in the world.)





Promethea said:


> Makes me feel like I'm eating sand.. and the sweet kind is just -weird-, and wrong.


*bafflement*

Since you mentioned, my folks are from the south and moved north before I was born, so I've eaten a lot of homemade cornbread over the years, not a lot of anyone else's, and cornbread might be the moist-est bread I've had. Maybe second to really gooey banana bread, but only barely. (I could email and ask for their recipe -- knowing my father I'll bet the secret is quadrupling the butter.)


----------



## Promethea

Conclusion said:


> *bafflement*
> 
> Since you mentioned, my folks are from the south and moved north before I was born, so I've eaten a lot of homemade cornbread over the years, not a lot of anyone else's, and cornbread might be the moist-est bread I've had. Maybe second to really gooey banana bread, but only barely. (I could email and ask for their recipe --* knowing my father I'll bet the secret is quadrupling the butter*.)


Lol.. I go easy on the buttah. XD


----------



## Conclusion

Promethea said:


> Lol.. I go easy on the buttah. XD


That's a lesson I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## ElectricHead

As far as general foods go, I won't eat mushrooms. The texture and the taste make me gag. For some reason, I can't stand macaroni noodles mixed with anything other than cheese (such as beefaroni). Green bean casserole, cucumbers, croutons, and most roots or leafy greens are on the do not want list. I'll eat fresh spinach, but hell no to spinach from a can... gross. 

There are a hundred "exotic delicacies" that I wouldn't touch, such as anything with bugs or maggots, or anything with a half developed fetus in it, or anything still alive and squirming. No internal body organs, nothing from the neck up, no feet or hands or fingers except chicken fingers, which are delicious.


----------



## Dove_Eyes

Meats.... especially pork and beef... The only meat I consume is fish.


----------



## Cheveyo

Pickles.
The texture is too gross.


----------



## Curiously

chicken giblets


----------



## Who

Deviled eggs are the worst.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Any overly oily/greasy stuff, boiled carrots, cabbages and boiled lean meat. Then I have days when I can't even smell any meat, I feel nauseous somewhat.


----------



## haephestia

For me, it's melon. Most specifically I NEVER eat watermelon, but I'll tolerate other kinds. Something about that watery, neutral flavour just does not agree with me.


----------



## Recom

most processed/industrialised food
empty calories (sweets,cakes,sodas,...)


----------



## RetroVortex

Melon, Strawberry, Celery, Cucumber, and Liquorice are the main ones.

There are some more, but I'm generally not a very fussy eater.


----------



## Quantum Knight

Mayonnaise
Most Salad Dressings
Most Fast Food
Most Frozen or Processed Food
Raw Tomatoes (particularly the slimy stuff around the seeds)


I look for foods that are natural, minimally or non processed, and non GMO. Fuck Monsanto with a rusty spork drenched in habanero sauce.


----------



## Tahlain

Pickled cucumbers! And Anything that contains artificial sweetener. Aspartame is possibly my least favorite thing in the world.


----------



## soya

shrimp.


----------



## the.aleph

i generally avoid molluscs and crustaceans.

but sometimes i will eat small clams.

i really like these food pop-threads.


----------



## Kyora

Well I refuse to eat mushrooms... since my stomach doesn't like them XD I refuse to eat what comes from the sea (except shrimp, tuna, salmon, fish that don't have any taste, prawn), I almost always refuse to eat meat (except for chicken, beef, pork and only some part... I hate hate livers and things like that)... I think that's it XD
I'm picky except for vegetables, fruits and dessert


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Meat, including seafood. Generally, dairy products as well, though I have a rule that I will eat dairy if it is accidentally served to me, rather than let it go to waste.


----------



## _sunkissed_

Cold nordic lunch food really makes me sick!:shocked:


----------



## elixare

Anything that tastes like crap

Which is a good 80% (or more) of the food out there

I'm only willing to eat at least the top 20% echelon in terms of food taste....the rest are not worthy of my consumption 

That goes for just about everything actually (food, drink, entertainment, girls, etc)


----------



## brittauzenne

None in one sense of things. I have no "food rules". I tend to stay away from odd animal parts though. Chitlins, toungue, feet, intestines...aint nobody got time and this aint fear factor.


----------



## tealfootball

childofprodigy said:


> Anything that tastes like crap


Well said :laughing:


----------



## Pitseleh

Mine is actually funny, cause I can eat anything... Really, I'm a big fan of food of all kinds! But I really hate bananas, ever since I was little. Just the smell of them makes me feel sick...


----------



## Devrim

Scallops,
Want to see me hurl?

Give me scallops DX


----------



## HandiAce

Raw Tomatoes.


----------



## Frisson Messenger

Mzansi said:


> Scallops,
> Want to see me hurl?
> 
> Give me scallops DX


I accept your challenge!

Lol, I realized I haven't replied to your message yet. I'll get right on it XP


----------



## kiwigrl

Brussel sprouts
kidney
lambs fry
asparagus
most shellfish except deepfried scallops for some reason
salmon
tuna
turkey - well I can eat it but I much prefer chicken.
yum cha


----------



## dragthewaters

Bleu cheese, my least favorite food. I can't even think about it without gagging. It's really weird.

Cottage cheese. WTF is this anyway? Who thought cottage cheese was a good idea?

The really gross kind of fast food like McDonalds/Wendy's/etc. I can't even enjoy eating it because I know how fake it is. Stuff like Chipotle and Panera are ok though.

Any candy with gross artificial flavors and colors, like Swedish Fish, Skittles, Runts (WORST CANDY EVER, another one I can't think about without gagging). Also the candy bars with fillings like Milky Way, Butterfinger, etc. I'd rather just eat chocolate straight.

Most fish and shellfish, except salmon, tuna, and crab (no, I don't like lobster). I barely eat fish/shellfish anyway.

Black olives. Ugh. Who invented those?

Any bananas besides underripe green bananas. And even then, it's only very rarely.

Any type of cheese puffs (like Cheetos)...never liked them, never will.

Canned frosting because it has trans fat. Basically anything with trans fat.

The fast food/Americanized kind of Chinese food. Ugh. Actual Chinese food, like the type you could get in Chinatown, is awesome though.

American cheese, Romano cheese, feta cheese and the orange kind of cheddar (because it's artificial coloring). I also can't drink milk straight because it grosses me out but I will have it in coffee/tea or in recipes.

Soda and other highly sugary beverages. They gross me out.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

thismustbetheplace said:


> Bleu cheese, my least favorite food. I can't even think about it without gagging. It's really weird.
> 
> Cottage cheese. WTF is this anyway? Who thought cottage cheese was a good idea?
> 
> Any type of cheese puffs (like Cheetos)...never liked them, never will.
> 
> American cheese, Romano cheese, feta cheese and the orange kind of cheddar (because it's artificial coloring).


Not sensing a lot of love for cheese from you. :laughing:

As for cottage cheese, probably some dope in a cottage came up with it. I heard it's good for you though. The name is also a euphemism for cellulite, which would gross me out if I were thinking about that while eating it. LOL.


----------



## MissNobody

Pitseleh said:


> Mine is actually funny, cause I can eat anything... Really, I'm a big fan of food of all kinds! But I really hate bananas, ever since I was little. Just the smell of them makes me feel sick...


OMG I couldn't live without bananas, I've loved them since I was a child! :laughing:


----------



## dragthewaters

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Not sensing a lot of love for cheese from you. :laughing:
> 
> As for cottage cheese, probably some dope in a cottage came up with it. I heard it's good for you though. The name is also a euphemism for cellulite, which would gross me out if I were thinking about that while eating it. LOL.


I actually love cheese...just not those kinds.


----------



## Missa

Iceberg lettuce - I swear to god this stuff STINKS. I can SMELL one shred of it buried in a taco. Then I have to dig it out but it's too late because it TAINTS everything it touches with it's nasty lettuce taste. UGH.

Pineapple - I just don't like the taste.

Mushrooms - something about the texture

Almost all fruit really - I really don't care for fruit.

Eggs - again, something with the texture. I can sometimes eat them scrambled but I just don't care for them much. Which sucks because now I have no excuse to keep chickens in the backyard. So sad.

Broccoli - it smells offensive

Large chunks of hot tomatoes - I will eat raw tomatoes cold or at room temperature, and I will eat tiny chunks of hot, cooked tomato, but I will not eat large chunks or slices of hot tomato. Idek. Something is ick.

Any jams or jellies other than Grandmother's homemade strawberry jelly

Italian sausage - just something in the seasoning for italian sausage. Other sausages are fine.

Bell peppers - I'm not in love with the taste or texture of them and since I also seem to be genetically incapable of digesting them, there's just really no point in eating them.

Pickles - gross. ick.

Basically I am a recovering picky eater. I've been making and effort for several years now to learn to eat foods I used to balk at. So far I've learned to eat corn, onion, yellow squash, black beans, spinach, sweet potato, and catfish. Probably more but that's all I can remember off the top of my head. Other foods I have moved definitely into the "I dislike this" rather than "I don't like it because I've never tried it before because it looks icky" category (like pineapple).


----------



## KateMarie999

Seafood. Blechhhh, the aftertaste alone makes me physically ill... I also dislike ketchup and I tried eggplant recently. I barely choked the one bite of eggplant down. No more, not ever.


----------



## Faux

Subway, because the stores here are mismanaged enough to have given me food poisoning three times. I can't afford to unexpectedly be unable to get out of bed or eat for a day or two, you gross motherfuckers.

Anything else that fits in my mouth is food, though I've drastically cut down on soda.


----------



## ilphithra

- Fast Food... makes me literally sick to the point of screwing up my stomach and bowels. Keep it away from me.
- Irish Food... the abusive amount of fat in Irish food gets me literally sick. I once threw up from a dish due to the fat in it. No Irish Food for me... 
- Cheddar Cheese... I wish that shit would just drop off the planet and disappear. Never ate any cheese as vile as cheddar. Tastes as bad as it stinks, it's just HORRID.
- Tomatoes in any form... I don't even cook with tomato unless I'm making salads or something else for my SO.
- Some types of lettuce.
- Eggplant... just no...
- Cucumber... don't like taste or texture.
- Cauliflower... can't stand the taste.
- Spinach... stinks and gives me loose bowels. I don't dislike the taste though.
- Cabbage... same as Spinach.
- Pork Liver... I can't stand the texture.
- Tubaros/Pork testicles... and no, I'm not joking. It's a Portuguese dish.
- Pork intestines... again, not joking. It's another Portuguese dish.
- Raw, medium-raw and medium meat... All well done for me, please (without being leather though...)
- Whipped cream/Chantilly... just taking it to my lips makes me *literally gag*.
- Vegetable cream soup... just the smell gives me nausea.
- Sweet Bell Peppers... I can't stand the texture but love the taste. I cook with them for taste a lot but I don't eat them.
- Pickles of any kind... I can't stand the things.
- Most kinds of chocolate out there and shit like Mars makes me gag... the only chocolate I like is black chocolate, 60% cacao and up.
- Most kinds of soft drinks... I drink either water, home made juice or wine and there's only one soft drink I really like: the Portuguese Orange Flavored Sumol. The rest can go die.

There's some more but I can't remember right now.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Anything containing pumpkin.
Anything containing eggplants.
Anything containing bitter gourds.
Nahari.
Sweet omelets.
Half-fried eggs.
Cheerios breakfast cereal.


----------



## neocultures

Red meat and pizza


----------



## Sidoba

Waterchestnuts... Because of the texture!


----------



## Fern

Lead
Acryllic paint
Human beings


----------



## Mikasa

Asparagus (They taste okay, but they are such vile things when they clear out of your system....)
Hot Dogs
Beef
Pork
Baked Beans
Liver
Most Candies
Birthday Cake (Even when I was little I hated cake...Except pound cake! That's the good stuff )
Cupcakes
Apples (Not even in apple pie, though the crust of apple pie is pretty awesome!)
Pears
And anything with ketchup on it

I'd say that sums it up for all the foods I actively avoid.


----------



## xty

Edamame. For some reason, it smells just like horse droppings to me. Also, I have a soy allergy, so it wouldn't bode well even if I liked it.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Eggplant.


----------



## petite libellule

Pork. Just not a fan. The bacon taste is a distinct taste and it's too salty? or something. 
I just don't like it. And pork in general doesn't taste very good to me.

Milk. I never liked it. My parents would make it chocolate or strawberry as a kid but eventually I just stopped drinking that. It always tasted funny to me. Like a weird after taste. 

MAYO. It just sounds gross. The sound seriously grosses me out. :bored:


----------



## jessnic

ZUCCHINI... ewwww
and tomatoes
and peanut butter
roud:


----------



## Scootaloo

Meat!


----------



## mireya

Grains. D :


----------



## Galaxies

I'm pescetarian. Red meat didn't turn me off, white meat did. I always hated roast of any form and steak. What I won't eat:

Jelly
Pistachios
Walnuts
Baklava (greek dessert, tried it, hated it)
The icing on any cake
Anything that has a distinctive egg smell
Pavlova
Tim Tams


----------



## Indiana Dan

eggplant. its nasty

or artichokes


----------



## Sun Lips

Tofu.

I have heard over and over, "If you don't like tofu, it's because you haven't had it prepared correctly." I must have tried it twenty different ways. I've never enjoyed it. I guess I don't outright refuse to eat it, though, I have some speck of hope that I'll have it prepared "correctly" someday.

I also dislike all nuts/seeds. Peanuts, cashews, almonds, walnuts, etc. Something about the texture they all have in common. I don't think they taste bad, but chewing them makes me sick. I hate the feeling on my teeth. This is really unfortunate because I know how healthy they are and I've tried to eat more of them, but I just can't.


----------



## Cossack

Cauliflower, squash, or tomato that is not in liquid form.


----------



## Gables

I stopped doing gluten due to a reaction and ended up going Paleo. So I basically don't eat anything that isn't meat/eggs, fruit/veggies, or nuts. Never felt better.


----------



## God

Overly-processed foods, including fast-food.


----------



## Rainbow

Bagels


----------



## deftonePassenger

I'll eat pretty much anything but eggs, American cheese, or horseradish. I don't like mushrooms much either


----------



## Vic

Refuse... Nothing I can think of.

I find it wiser to keep my options open.


----------



## Light_92

_I'm a vegetarian, I don't eat meat or fish.

I also hate olives, onions, and garlic.
Oh, and tofu is disgusting. 

Apart from this, I would eat every damn thing, I'm not a picky person. _


----------



## Mind Swirl

I don't remember if I mentioned this, but *pork rinds*. NO thank you!


----------



## aerosing

I don't eat any red meat for health reasons. Seafood also revolts me because of the strong, fishy smell. Other foods include pasta salad (it's a texture thing) and soft/soggy, overcooked vegetables.


----------



## Agley

Well,Different people don't like the different foods because healthier foods has own importance
in our life for get energy and nutrition.Mostly i do refuse the junk and fast foods because these
foods are not good for the health and causes of the stomach diseases....


----------



## Cantarella

2Thumbs said:


> Meat as I'm a veggie (have been for 14 yrs ) and can't stand baked beans or anything in that sickly sweet fake tom sauce. Gippy !


Same except I do eat meat (didn't used to). I used to cry if my parents tried to make me eat baked beans as a kid. GROSS.

I actually can't stand most "American" foods like fried chicken, cole slaw, baked beans, potato salad, fruit salad, etc. It's all so disgusting.

One thing I love but can't eat is kiwi. For some reason it always makes me ill!


----------



## SgtPepper

I won't eat pork twice a month. Makes me sick.


----------



## karen983

Junk food and bread.


----------



## Crowbo

Onions. Stop putting them in spaghetti.


----------



## Aether963

hotdog. tastes like "strange meat". Even my dog hesitates to eat it.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

With the exception of fermented things like tempeh and soy sauce, I avoid all soy products. It just tastes wrong to me, like it's not actually edible. This isn't because of the “soyboy” phenomenon either... I've felt this way since the 1980s but it's especially true for highly processed soy products like imitation meat or those ridiculous soylent drinks.

Now that I mention it, I refuse to eat imitation meat no matter what kind of industrially processed protein isolate it's made of... in all cases it's so heavily processed that it's a stretch to even call it food, and besides, I think there's something bizarrely macabre about processing vegetables/legumes to look and taste as much like a carcass as possible. I mean, think of eating meat what you will but a dead chicken can't help looking and tasting the way it does. A bunch of peas, however, need a significant amount of work to resemble a chicken... yet people buy that shit by the truckloads. If we want to avoid animal products for ethical reasons then why do we manipulate out plants to still resemble dead animals? That's weird. Just eat the plants, they're good (except soy).


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

This is going to be a long response from me.

I refuse to eat:

1. Brussel sprouts. They smell like 💩.
2. Too many onion pieces. Onions are better for subtle flavoring.
3. Mushrooms unless their flavor and texture are masked.
4. Too much garlic. Garlic is better for subtle flavoring.
5. Artichokes. They make my stomach feel upset.
6. Okra. I like the flavor of okra, but it makes me want to barf.
7. Dark and semisweet chocolate. They're too bitter.
8. Strawberries by themselves. They're too tart.
9. Sauerkraut. It smells and tastes like 💩.
10. Corned beef. It smells and tastes like piss. As if I want my breath to smell like that...
11. Cake that is too dry without brown sugar or spices.
12. Cupcakes. I only like the frosting anyway if it has powdered monk fruit sweetener.
13. Feet.
14. Pork. It's not easily digestible and known for making people feel bloated.
15. Bleu cheese. It tastes like a scientific experiment gone wrong with its obnoxiously strong taste.
16. Anything pickled.
17. Cole slaw. It tastes too bitter and salty.
18. Hot dogs. They taste like bastardized meat.
19. Deli meats. They taste too salty.
20. Plain cornbread. It tastes boring without jalepeño and cheddar cheese flavoring added.
21. Very spicy food. It makes my throat hurt and stomach upset.
22. Foods from some vegan food companies. Some vegan food companies have disgusting products. It's like they never had brutally honest taste testers before products were sold.
23. Melons except watermelons. I get a weird feeling when consuming melons except for watermelons.
24. Green grapes that taste too tart.
25. Licorice. Miss me with that licorice texture.
26. Ketchup. It tastes like an overly sweet bastardization of tomatoes. I would rather use barbecue sauce than ketchup.
27. Mustard. The bitterness of it makes me want to barf. I don't like deviled eggs much as a result.
28. Asparagus. It tastes like grass somewhat.
29. Kale. It tastes like bitter grass.
30. Meatloaf. I ate it too many times.
31. Marmalade jams.
32. Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I don't like the texture.
33. Apples by themselves. They taste too bitter.
34. Meat that tastes too gamey.
35. Nutritional yeast unless its nasty flavor is masked.
36. Bacon by itself. The smell and taste of bacon by itself gives me a headache. But I do like bacon, peanut butter, and banana together ever since Elvis Presley introduced me to that.
37. Some flavors from Doritos. I like the taco-flavored Doritos more than other flavors.
38. Anything with larvae. So, I refuse to eat casu martzu.
39. Swiss cheese.
40. Plastic cheese.
41. Canned pasta, also known as soggy pasta.
42. Soggy food in general.
43. Humans except for enemies maybe.
44. Cats.
45. Dogs.
46. Fish eggs like caviar.
47. Things that taste too sweet.
48. 💩.
49. Celery by itself. I prefer celery powder for subtle flavoring in food.
50. Ambrosia salad with nuts. I prefer ambrosia salad without nuts.


----------



## Sily

Bread soaked in liquid (like gravy, broth, butter).
Any food that is older than 24 hours old. Like an opened salad. Opened yogurt.
Melted mayonaise. Left out on the counter too long.
Ice that husband has touched. I must have my own bag of ice. He has ecoli hands.
I must have my own jar of pickles. I see what my husband does, sticks his hand in the whole jar.


----------



## BigApplePi

Live octopus
Grass
Dirt
Sand
Graphite
Boiling water
Glue
Pills of unknown makeup
Wiggle things
False promises
Ants


----------



## islandlight

Too many to mention, because of digestive issues. About the only things I can eat are meat, eggs, and some dairy. Of those, I won't eat:

Runny eggs. So gross. And don't tell me to "mop" the yolk with something. That's extra gross.

Chicken. I don't know why, but for the past year or so it disgusts me. I used to like it.


----------



## BigApplePi

Clay
Mud
Toothpaste
Mouthwash
Powdered glass
Worms
Fingernail bits
Cat hairballs
Cat hair
Dog drool
Marshmellows


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Anything with soy sauce.


----------



## BigApplePi

Food I can't afford
Food not found in the USA
TV dinners Computer dinners
Raw chicken
Koi
Dog
Cat
Frozen meals pre-thawed
Burnt toast
Blackened meat
Unenhanced dog food
Unenhaned cat food
Rancid wheat
Moldy bread


----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


> Food I can't afford
> Food not found in the USA
> TV dinners Computer dinners
> Raw chicken
> Koi
> Dog
> Cat
> Frozen meals pre-thawed
> Burnt toast
> Blackened meat
> Unenhanced dog food
> Unenhaned cat food
> Rancid wheat
> Moldy bread


----------



## BigApplePi

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


Merely cuz I donna care for certain foods in no way do I mean you should refrain from imbibing.

Add:

Fried dung
Food two months beyond expiration date
Third helping of strawberry rhubarb pie
Heated cardboard
Cat regurgitated cat food even if the other cat likes it
Raspberries embedded with fuzzy gray-white stuff
Green blueberries 
Blue Granny Smythes 
Baseballs even if chopped up


----------



## Infinitus

Cucumber. Fresh tomato. Tofu. Fungi-based meat substitute. Blue cheese. Brussel sprouts. Squid/Octopus. SPAM. Sultanas. Anything coffee flavoured. Salted popcorn. Vegan chocolate. Margarine. Celery. Olives. Licorice. Coconut.


----------



## BigApplePi

Beach food with sand toppings
Broccoli ice cream sodas
K9 rations
Salt water
Pebbles
Christmas cake on Easter
Seven day old leftovers
Easter bunnies during Thanksgiving


----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


> Merely cuz I donna care for certain foods in no way do I mean you should refrain from imbibing.
> 
> Add:
> 
> Fried dung
> Food two months beyond expiration date
> Third helping of strawberry rhubarb pie
> Heated cardboard
> Cat regurgitated cat food even if the other cat likes it
> Raspberries embedded with fuzzy gray-white stuff
> Green blueberries
> Blue Granny Smythes
> Baseballs even if chopped up


Now you are just taking away my ability to quote post alter... _sighs_


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Infinitus said:


> Tofu. Fungi-based meat substitute. *Blue cheese*. Brussel sprouts. Squid/Octopus. SPAM. Sultanas. Vegan chocolate. Margarine. Licorice.


I agree with these.


----------



## BigApplePi

Gluten pills
Eggs once over easy with shell bits
Mouse feces in my cereal only if noticed
Shampoo
Swallowing political propaganda
Soap if lacks adequate calories
Sugar cones
Jordan Peterson anger
Wife's make up
Vacuum bag contents
Donald Trump's words
Apricot pits



ENIGMA2019 said:


> Now you are just taking away my ability to ...


Go right ahead. I don't have the power or the right to censure your eating habits.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


> Gluten pills
> Eggs once over easy with shell bits
> Mouse feces in my cereal only if noticed
> Shampoo
> Swallowing political propaganda
> Soap if lacks adequate calories
> Sugar cones
> Jordan Peterson anger
> Wife's make up
> Vacuum bag contents
> Donald Trump's words
> Apricot pits
> 
> 
> Go right ahead. I don't have the power or the right to censure your eating habits.


I will refuse to ever eat BigApplePie... and anything with soy sauce. Good?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'll eat just about anything, but not blood sausage, cotto salami, or fruit fluff.

I'll try eating just about any animal as long as I know people eat them. But I have some kinda "sacred" animals I won't eat. I won't eat cephalopods, cetaceans, corvids, turtles, or elephants.


----------



## BigApplePi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I will refuse to ever eat BigApplePie... and anything with soy sauce. Good?


Will you eat strawberry rhubarb pie if I filter out the soy sauce?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


> Will you eat strawberry rhubarb pie if I filter out the soy sauce?


No. I do make my own chocolate covered strawberries on occasion.


----------



## BigApplePi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I do make my own chocolate covered strawberries on occasion.


My garden has two strawberry plants. Harvested about six so far. Best I've ever tasted. I do believe they are organic. Not sprayed and so far no bird has discovered them. They don't come with chocolate though. ( I don't know how to grow chocolate.)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


> My garden has two strawberry plants. Harvested about six so far. Best I've ever tasted. I do believe they are organic. Not sprayed and so far no bird has discovered them. They don't come with chocolate though. ( I don't know how to grow chocolate.)


Best to eat organic ones apparently- 
Outbreak Investigation of Hepatitis A Virus: Strawberries (May 2022)


----------



## Aarya

Intact juicy tomatoes baked in the oven UNLESS they're dry/roasted. 

Peppers baked in the oven if they've been baked in a liquid and are not dry/roasted. 

Boiled tomatoes/peppers.

Pork fat jellies and food overly saturated in suet and similar.

Meatballs in liquids, soups or sauces, unless made of very lean meat.


----------



## beth x

There is a heap of things that cause a few problems. Anything with the sunset yellow colouring or brilliant blue, foods heavy with sulphites and preservatives (processed meats and dried fruit). I have allergies to kiwi fruit, watermelon, banana. I just hate peas.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Maybe also whole duck fetuses from a shell. They love that in The Philippines.


----------

